# meals included in bedroom, are all entrees free regardless of price?



## DanaE (Aug 23, 2013)

I have question about the meals included with a bedroom.

Last time I had a meal, I was in the mood for roast chicken, so that's what I ordered. Plus a couple of sodas. Never gave it much thought. However, I do recall seeing the Amtrak steak which was $10 more than the chicken. ($25 vs $15 or something like that)

Are all the dinner entrees on the menu free to bedroom passengers? Or is there a price limit?

Thanks!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 23, 2013)

No limit on the meal price and your meal includes your choice of soft beverage and a dessert; booze is extra. And at breakfast you can also kick in a side order of Breakfast Meat if you so desire.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 23, 2013)

The meals are included, except alcohol. One entree, one beverage (except breakfast you get two), one dessert. Refills are always available for coffee, juice and milk, but I find that sodas can be hit or miss. In addition, on breakfast items, you are entitled to any of the "options", ie: you can get bacon with your omlette.

Olympian beat me. LOL. Glad we had the same answers!


----------



## kbmiflyer (Aug 23, 2013)

No price limit, everything is free except the booze. I think you only get one of everything (for example, you can't order two desserts)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 23, 2013)

kbmiflyer said:


> No price limit, everything is free except the booze. I think you only get one of everything (for example, you can't order two desserts)


With the Exception of if you want Ice Cream (no Longer Hagen-Daas  )on your Pie! A La Mode is allowed for No Additional Charge!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, a sleeping car passenger can order any entree on the menu for that meal period, regardless of the price on the menu. Lunch and dinner also include dessert, if you want it. Breakfast also includes a side of bacon or sausage, if you want it. And if you get a burger for lunch, it also includes cheese and/or bacon if you want them!

The only thing not included are alcoholic beverages. Those you must pay for.


----------



## DanaE (Aug 23, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Yes, a sleeping car passenger can order any entree on the menu for that meal period, regardless of the price on the menu. Lunch and dinner also include dessert, if you want it. Breakfast also includes a side of bacon or sausage, if you want it. And if you get a burger for lunch, it also includes cheese and/or bacon if you want them!
> The only thing not included are alcoholic beverages. Those you must pay for.


what I'm really wondering is whether or not bedroom passengers sit down and say "I'm gonna order the most expensive item on the menu because it's free"

in my case, I ordered the chicken, which technically means I lost $10.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 23, 2013)

I tend to rotate, especially on multi-day trips because Steak every night gets old. I find enough variety on the menu to keep me happy, but usually I avoid the Fish, not because it is nasty but because the portions tend to be small. The Chicken is usually one of the more filling meals, especially if you replace the Rice with a Baked Potato (and you can do that).

The other day on the _*Texas Eagle*_ I tried the Dinner Ribs and not only were they outstanding but 2 racks of them were nearly more than I could handle-I almost had to pack some to take home to the cat (though I'd have to stop on the way and get a cat).


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 23, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I tend to rotate, especially on multi-day trips because Steak every night gets old.


Nah. It don't get old.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 23, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I tend to rotate, especially on multi-day trips because Steak every night gets old. I find enough variety on the menu to keep me happy, but usually I avoid the Fish, not because it is nasty but because the portions tend to be small. The Chicken is usually one of the more filling meals, especially if you replace the Rice with a Baked Potato (and you can do that).
> The other day on the _*Texas Eagle*_ I tried the Dinner Ribs and not only were they outstanding but 2 racks of them were nearly more than I could handle-I almost had to pack some to take home to the cat (though I'd have to stop on the way and get a cat).


I like the Ribs also and agree about the Fish! For a change on Long Trips i eat the Healthy Choice (Pork Loin/Lentels/Spinach) which has Small Portions but is Very Tasty! :wub: The Steak depends on the Chef but is usually Good with the Baked Spud as you said! The Food is definitely Improving on LD Trains, hopefully the Mica types in Congress wont Kill the Diners or come up with another Idiotic Micro-Managmeent Plan for Food Service on Amtrak! :help:

Johnny Carson was right about Cats: If you want to see one, go to the Zoo! :giggle: (Please send all Hate mail to Managment!)


----------



## Texan Eagle (Aug 23, 2013)

DanaE said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a sleeping car passenger can order any entree on the menu for that meal period, regardless of the price on the menu. Lunch and dinner also include dessert, if you want it. Breakfast also includes a side of bacon or sausage, if you want it. And if you get a burger for lunch, it also includes cheese and/or bacon if you want them!
> ...


I "lose" a lot of money on my sleeper meals since I am a vegetarian, so every lunch is the same goddamned AmBurger and every dinner is the pasta, with slight variations in preparation per train. I would have loved to see Amtrak offer a variety in vegetarian meals across trains, but not gonna complain.. it could have been worse- they could just get rid of vegetarian entrees and then I would have to sit at meals eating just the salad, dessert and soda.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 23, 2013)

Texan Eagle said:


> DanaE said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Sounds like Penny! ^_^ (except she takes Whole Paycheck Sodas and her own Salad Dressing! She does like the Beer! :giggle: )


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jim hate mail sent....


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 23, 2013)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Jim hate mail sent....


And returned. You didn't put on enough postage! :giggle:


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 23, 2013)

Texan Eagle said:


> I "lose" a lot of money on my sleeper meals since I am a vegetarian, so every lunch is the same goddamned AmBurger and every dinner is the pasta, with slight variations in preparation per train. I would have loved to see Amtrak offer a variety in vegetarian meals across trains, but not gonna complain.. it could have been worse- they could just get rid of vegetarian entrees and then I would have to sit at meals eating just the salad, dessert and soda.


If we're on the same train, I'll trade you my salad for your chicken or steak. I'll not only throw in a soda but if you remind me, I'll bring along a vegetable tray. :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## DanaE (Aug 23, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Just-Thinking-51 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim hate mail sent....
> ...


he probably did, but the damn post office just increased it again overnight!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 23, 2013)

Jim beat me to it. I was going to reply that Amtrak makes money off me in the dining car also. I travel alone, so they only have to provide 1 meal and for dinner, I usually do not eat an entree. I am a wannabe vegetarian, but find it difficult on Amtrak since I am allergic to garlic and most vegetarian options contain garlic. Sometimes at dinner, I only eat a salad (with my own dressing) and a vegetable. Depending on the dessert selections, I even skip dessert (since I am lactose intolerant and do not eat ice cream or cheesecake - but love chocolate brownies  ).


----------



## Train Rider (Aug 23, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> kbmiflyer said:
> 
> 
> > No price limit, everything is free except the booze. I think you only get one of everything (for example, you can't order two desserts)
> ...


Depends on who is serving you. On a recent Empire Builder trip, the serve on one end of the diner said ice cream was not included, but the next meal on the other side with a different server, it was included. I didn't order in either case, other guests did. The guest who was refused was as incredulous as the server was surly.


----------



## Train Rider (Aug 23, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to rotate, especially on multi-day trips because Steak every night gets old. I find enough variety on the menu to keep me happy, but usually I avoid the Fish, not because it is nasty but because the portions tend to be small. The Chicken is usually one of the more filling meals, especially if you replace the Rice with a Baked Potato (and you can do that).
> ...


Those Texas Eagles ribs are indeed good. I tried the chili braised beef short ribs on a recent Empire Builder trip. Clearly a different recipe and quite horrible.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Aug 23, 2013)

Just to throw another wrench into the conversation (am I mixing my metaphors here?), I'll add that I usually order bottled water with my meal, and also often ask for tea with dessert. I have never yet been charged for the "extra" beverage with dinner. Also, I call myself an "opportunivore." At home, I like vegetables (LOTS of them, preferably home-grown and fresh out of the garden), and I'm a big fan of whole foods (not capitalized: I don't mean the store). But when away from home, I will eat whatever is reputed to be best on the menu. Along about Thanksgiving, I'll be checking menus for my upcoming trip and asking questions (thanks, AU'ers for being there before I will be).

And I do like cats, but I live so far from the train that it would be useless to try and bring any leftovers home. they'd spoil first!


----------



## shelzp (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't pay attention to the prices on the menu. I usually order from the room attendant and they don't mention the cost. There is another little variable in the fact that two people in a room have the same accommodation fee as one person does. So in that sense it costs more per person when you're by yourself than if you were riding with someone else.


----------



## DanaE (Aug 23, 2013)

oregon pioneer said:


> And I do like cats, but I live so far from the train that it would be useless to try and bring any leftovers home. they'd spoil first!


you like cats as in you eat cats? or are you talking about bringing leftovers home for your cats?

confused... 

(by the way, on a recent trip to Hong Kong, I made a daytrip across the border into China.... a local friend took me to a fancy expensive restaurant... imagine my reaction when I saw cat meat on the menu.. 

I'm a catlover as well.... after I got home, I don't look at my cat the same way anymore.


----------



## DanaE (Aug 23, 2013)

shelzp said:


> I don't pay attention to the prices on the menu. I usually order from the room attendant and they don't mention the cost. There is another little variable in the fact that two people in a room have the same accommodation fee as one person does. So in that sense it costs more per person when you're by yourself than if you were riding with someone else.


but the 2nd person has to pay for the coach fare to be inside the room, no?


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 23, 2013)

DanaE said:


> shelzp said:
> 
> 
> > I don't pay attention to the prices on the menu. I usually order from the room attendant and they don't mention the cost. There is another little variable in the fact that two people in a room have the same accommodation fee as one person does. So in that sense it costs more per person when you're by yourself than if you were riding with someone else.
> ...


Yes, each passenger has to pay the base rail fare. The accomodation charge is on top of the base rail fares.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 23, 2013)

I just spoil my cats!  (And my dog too!)


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 23, 2013)

But if you're on an AGR award, the point "cost" is the same for either 1 or 2!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 23, 2013)

DanaE said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> > And I do like cats, but I live so far from the train that it would be useless to try and bring any leftovers home. they'd spoil first!
> ...


If you can't travel Internationaly, you can learn alot by watching the Travel and Food Networks! Cat wouldn't be all that rare as a Source of Meat in some places in the World! Poor Starving people will eat Anything including Each Other!  (Cannibals are still around! )

The single most Wierd/Disgusting Meal I've seen on these shows was Andrew Zimmiman when he was somewhere in Asia and had Aged Rat followed by Fermented Cheese with Live Maggots! Truely an episode of "As the Stomach Turns!"


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 23, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I just spoil my cats!  (And my dog too!)


Do they get to ride in the Penthouse Suite when you travel in it?? :giggle:


----------



## DanaE (Aug 23, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> DanaE said:
> 
> 
> > oregon pioneer said:
> ...


believe me, I knew people in some Chinese provinces eat cats.... but it's quite scary when the cat dish was staring back at me from the next table.

strangely, when I was visiting Korea many years ago, I was absolutely not disturbed by the dog meat hot pot/stew. I did not eat it, of course, but I did not feel anything. Guess that means I love cats more than dogs?


----------



## chrsjrcj (Aug 23, 2013)

DanaE said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a sleeping car passenger can order any entree on the menu for that meal period, regardless of the price on the menu. Lunch and dinner also include dessert, if you want it. Breakfast also includes a side of bacon or sausage, if you want it. And if you get a burger for lunch, it also includes cheese and/or bacon if you want them!
> ...


I do. :giggle:


----------



## DanaE (Aug 23, 2013)

chrsjrcj said:


> DanaE said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Does Amtrak ever have lobster on the menu?


----------



## BCL (Aug 23, 2013)

DanaE said:


> chrsjrcj said:
> 
> 
> > DanaE said:
> ...


Santa Fe used to serve lobster on the _Super Chief_. Not sure if Amtrak continued.

Some kind of crustacean can be on the menu. Once I had crab cakes as the breakfast special.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 23, 2013)

The first summer of operation, the Super Chief remained pretty much the same, with the same Fred Harvey menus and just generally using Santa Fe facilities, personnel and practices. All Amtrak really did initially was write checks to Santa Fe reimbursing them. It was all completely operated by Santa Fe with hardly any changes, initially (they took off the FP45's and replaced them with F7/9's and didn't split it into two sections for the summer season were about it the first year).

So technicially, "Amtrak" may have had lobster on the menu that first year.


----------



## zepherdude (Aug 23, 2013)

DanaE said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> > And I do like cats, but I live so far from the train that it would be useless to try and bring any leftovers home. they'd spoil first!
> ...


I would never go into Viet Nam Restaurants as I always heard dog was served. Well, I realize I missed a lot, as Thai and Vietnameese cooking is great. I had a doxy named Puppy and all I could think about was weiner snitzel or dog meat.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 23, 2013)

Going from Fred Harvey to Cat and Dog Meat-we're covering the whole spectrum here!


----------



## BCL (Aug 23, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Going from Fred Harvey to Cat and Dog Meat-we're covering the whole spectrum here!


There was a restaurant that called itself "Harvey House" across from the California State Railroad Museum and a long block from the SAC station. It folded after about 4 months. I thought of getting some discount certificate to dine there, but the place closed before I would have likely used it. They had a concept of women in "Harvey Girl" style uniforms. I'm not sure if they licensed the use of the name. The Fred Harvey Company exists as part of Xanterra Parks and Resorts. They run a lot of the old Harvey House and Fred Harvey Company operations at the Grand Canyon, including the El Tovar Hotel, Hopi House, Desert View Watchtower, and Hermits Rest. I recall they specifically use the "Fred Harvey Trading Company" name for many of their gift shops there. Anyone want some desert tea?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 23, 2013)

Steak is OK, ribs special is great! Chicken dosen't taste that good. Crab cakes are excellent if available. Angus Burger and Specialty Sandwich is good for lunch. Breakfast, get Continental or whatever you'd like.

Always check the Special, they usually get a good bonus.

Beware, next time you try to take a bite while looking out the window, and you're gonna create a huge mess!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 23, 2013)

While I never got to enjoy Fred Harvey Service on the _*Santa Fe*_ or early _*Amtrak*_, I fondly recall taking many a meal as a small lad at the Fred Harvey Oasis located along the Illinois Tollway around Chicago. The Oasis still remain today but have become fast food havens.

http://www.panix.com/~rbean/oasis/


----------



## chakk (Aug 23, 2013)

oregon pioneer said:


> Just to throw another wrench into the conversation (am I mixing my metaphors here?), I'll add that I usually order bottled water with my meal, and also often ask for tea with dessert. I have never yet been charged for the "extra" beverage with dinner. Also, I call myself an "opportunivore." At home, I like vegetables (LOTS of them, preferably home-grown and fresh out of the garden), and I'm a big fan of whole foods (not capitalized: I don't mean the store). But when away from home, I will eat whatever is reputed to be best on the menu. Along about Thanksgiving, I'll be checking menus for my upcoming trip and asking questions (thanks, AU'ers for being there before I will be).
> And I do like cats, but I live so far from the train that it would be useless to try and bring any leftovers home. they'd spoil first!


How about bringing the cat aboard the train as a leftover?


----------



## DanaE (Aug 23, 2013)

chakk said:


> How about bringing the cat aboard the train as a leftover?


I'm still try to decipher what you mean by that.... :help:


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Aug 23, 2013)

I assume bedroom passengers still tip.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 23, 2013)

Many/most do.


----------



## tonys96 (Aug 23, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> kbmiflyer said:
> 
> 
> > No price limit, everything is free except the booze. I think you only get one of everything (for example, you can't order two desserts)
> ...


The vanilla gelato is superb.


----------



## DanaE (Aug 23, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Many/most do.


That means some don't.... 

If someone requires no service from the SCA, is tipping still required? (make up your own bed, carry your own bag, have zero interaction with the SCA during the entire trip)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 23, 2013)

tonys96 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > kbmiflyer said:
> ...


Never tried it. Is there anywhere to buy it off the train?



OlympianHiawatha said:


> While I never got to enjoy Fred Harvey Service on the _*Santa Fe*_ or early _*Amtrak*_, I fondly recall taking many a meal as a small lad at the Fred Harvey Oasis located along the Illinois Tollway around Chicago. The Oasis still remain today but have become fast food havens.
> http://www.panix.com/~rbean/oasis/


That looks really nice! It's one of the best highway rest stops I've seen. Fred Harvey supported the highways, then the pax trains got hit hard by them.


----------



## amamba (Aug 24, 2013)

DanaE said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Many/most do.
> ...


Tipping is never required.


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 24, 2013)

Allow me to make one point clear. Meals on Amtrak are not free. Sleeper passengers have the cost of the meal(s) included in their ticket price. You pay for the food, whether you eat any meals or not. It is what I refer to as a silent transaction.


----------



## DanaE (Aug 24, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> Allow me to make one point clear. Meals on Amtrak are not free. Sleeper passengers have the cost of the meal(s) included in their ticket price. You pay for the food, whether you eat any meals or not. It is what I refer to as a silent transaction.


precisely... which is why some may feel the need to recuperate maximum returns on that investment.   

I made that mistake when I visited Maine a couple of years. It was a live lobster all-you-can eat fest

for $20 per person. I got my money's worth by eating 9 2-pound lobsters(the whole thing... tamales

and tails!) in an hour. I sure stuffed myself good.


----------



## roomette (Aug 24, 2013)

amamba said:


> Tipping is never required.


True. Though not uncommon to be put off at the next stop if you don't.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 24, 2013)

That last post was so not helpful to a new rider, it's not even funny! :angry:

I have never seen anyone thrown off the train because they did not tip the Dining Car server. And one of the last questions regarded tipping the SCA. Since you don't tip the SCA (if in fact you chose to do so) until you are getting off at your destination, I myself would not mind "being thrown off at the next stop"! You're getting off the train at that stop anyway and when you hand the SCA a tip you're most likely already on the platform! Or do they tie you into a seat and carry you for free to the next station? :huh:


----------



## rrdude (Aug 24, 2013)

roomette said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Tipping is never required.
> ...


Say what?


----------



## DanaE (Aug 24, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> That last post was so not helpful to a new rider, it's not even funny! :angry:
> I have never seen anyone thrown off the train because they did not tip the Dining Car server. And one of the last questions regarded tipping the SCA. Since you don't tip the SCA (if in fact you chose to do so) until you are getting off at your destination, I myself would not mind "being thrown off at the next stop"! You're getting off the train at that stop anyway and when you hand the SCA a tip you're most likely already on the platform! Or do they tie you into a seat and carry you for free to the next station? :huh:


A waitress from a New York Chinatown restaurant chased me two blocks because I forgot to leave a tip. It was an honest mistake because I was semi-drunk, but not as drunk as my three co-workers who were twice as drunk.  She said " you didn't tip, was something wrong?" Realizing what she meant, I apologized and gave her two $20 bills. ($10 more than what the 20% tip should have been) She mumbled something that sounded like "drunk cheapskate" so I yelled at her. She turned around and I demanded to get the extra $10 back. She reached into her pocket and gave me 10 $1 bills and walked away angry. Like I said, I was pretty drunk at the time.  (having downed two bottles of beers, which was my limit)

How is this story related to Amtrak? If I didn't give her the tip, I think she might have chased us all the way to Penn Station! (which was where we were headed at the time, to catch a train back to DC)


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 24, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> That last post was so not helpful to a new rider, it's not even funny! :angry:
> I have never seen anyone thrown off the train because they did not tip the Dining Car server. And one of the last questions regarded tipping the SCA. Since you don't tip the SCA (if in fact you chose to do so) until you are getting off at your destination, I myself would not mind "being thrown off at the next stop"! You're getting off the train at that stop anyway and when you hand the SCA a tip you're most likely already on the platform! Or do they tie you into a seat and carry you for free to the next station? :huh:


And if you are at the end of line you have to go all the way back to START and begin again!


----------



## train_person (Aug 24, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> That last post was so not helpful to a new rider, it's not even funny! :angry:
> I have never seen anyone thrown off the train because they did not tip the Dining Car server. And one of the last questions regarded tipping the SCA. Since you don't tip the SCA (if in fact you chose to do so) until you are getting off at your destination, I myself would not mind "being thrown off at the next stop"! You're getting off the train at that stop anyway and when you hand the SCA a tip you're most likely already on the platform! Or do they tie you into a seat and carry you for free to the next station? :huh:


I thought it was funny. No sense of humour some people, too busy worrying about getting their toes chopped off walking between cars....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 24, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> Allow me to make one point clear. Meals on Amtrak are not free. Sleeper passengers have the cost of the meal(s) included in their ticket price. You pay for the food, whether you eat any meals or not. It is what I refer to as a silent transaction.


Aren't they subsidized by the goverment in the end?


----------



## TVRM610 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just to be fair I have not tipped SCA's and dining car staff. I don't tip if zero effort is made. No one even so much as glanced at me.

I almost always tip SCA's cause I usually get good ones it seems.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 24, 2013)

TVRM610 said:


> Just to be fair I have not tipped SCA's and dining car staff. I don't tip if zero effort is made. No one even so much as glanced at me.
> I almost always tip SCA's cause I usually get good ones it seems.


Agree with this. I don't like all this tipping on Amtrak, I'm already splurging a lot of money for a train ticket, then I _still_ have to pay more?


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 24, 2013)

Just a tip from a regular train traveler. When we go to breakfast, lunch or dinner in the dining car, we observe the costs of each item on the menu. We add everything up and get a value for that meal then tip 20% IF the service is up to par. All times it has been good, but if the service stunk, we would probably leave less. While we regularly leave a 20% tip, you'd be surprised how many cheapskates dine on the rails for dinner and leave $2.00. I've seen this a few times and it seems especially prevalent on the Autotrain. For reasons unknown that's where the most stingy riders are. We regularly see seniors on the A/T during wine and cheese hour, stealing several snack bowls and empting them in a big bag like an animal. They take those chemical ridden salty snacks back to their rooms and stuff themselves on that unhealthy fattening crap. You would think that this was their last meal!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 24, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> Just a tip from a regular train traveler. When we go to breakfast, lunch or dinner in the dining car, we observe the costs of each item on the menu. We add everything up and get a value for that meal then tip 20% IF the service is up to par. All times it has been good, but if the service stunk, we would probably leave less. While we regularly leave a 20% tip, you'd be surprised how many cheapskates dine on the rails for dinner and leave $2.00. I've seen this a few times and it seems especially prevalent on the Autotrain. For reasons unknown that's where the most stingy riders are. We regularly see seniors on the A/T during wine and cheese hour, stealing several snack bowls and empting them in a big bag like an animal. They take those chemical ridden salty snacks back to their rooms and stuff themselves on that unhealthy fattening crap. You would think that this was their last meal!


You must be paying a lot in tips! But you don't really cover Amtrak's costs for the tips since the diner crews still get their regular pay. So it wouldn't really matter what the cost of our meal was, but how good the service was.

I save money whenever possible, but I wouldn't pack five snack bags for myself. Let's all be fair here.


----------



## OBS (Aug 24, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> Just a tip from a regular train traveler. When we go to breakfast, lunch or dinner in the dining car, we observe the costs of each item on the menu. We add everything up and get a value for that meal then tip 20% IF the service is up to par. All times it has been good, but if the service stunk, we would probably leave less. While we regularly leave a 20% tip, you'd be surprised how many cheapskates dine on the rails for dinner and leave $2.00. I've seen this a few times and it seems especially prevalent on the Autotrain. For reasons unknown that's where the most stingy riders are. We regularly see seniors on the A/T during wine and cheese hour, stealing several snack bowls and empting them in a big bag like an animal. They take those chemical ridden salty snacks back to their rooms and stuff themselves on that unhealthy fattening crap. You would think that this was their last meal!


Ahh yes, the snack stealers are still at it huh? You should see them when they get near the teabags and the splenda.....


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Aug 24, 2013)

OBS said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > Just a tip from a regular train traveler. When we go to breakfast, lunch or dinner in the dining car, we observe the costs of each item on the menu. We add everything up and get a value for that meal then tip 20% IF the service is up to par. All times it has been good, but if the service stunk, we would probably leave less. While we regularly leave a 20% tip, you'd be surprised how many cheapskates dine on the rails for dinner and leave $2.00. I've seen this a few times and it seems especially prevalent on the Autotrain. For reasons unknown that's where the most stingy riders are. We regularly see seniors on the A/T during wine and cheese hour, stealing several snack bowls and empting them in a big bag like an animal. They take those chemical ridden salty snacks back to their rooms and stuff themselves on that unhealthy fattening crap. You would think that this was their last meal!
> ...


I see you've met my sister!


----------



## DanaE (Aug 24, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> Just a tip from a regular train traveler. When we go to breakfast, lunch or dinner in the dining car, we observe the costs of each item on the menu. We add everything up and get a value for that meal then tip 20% IF the service is up to par. All times it has been good, but if the service stunk, we would probably leave less. While we regularly leave a 20% tip, you'd be surprised how many cheapskates dine on the rails for dinner and leave $2.00. I've seen this a few times and it seems especially prevalent on the Autotrain. For reasons unknown that's where the most stingy riders are. We regularly see seniors on the A/T during wine and cheese hour, stealing several snack bowls and empting them in a big bag like an animal. They take those chemical ridden salty snacks back to their rooms and stuff themselves on that unhealthy fattening crap. You would think that this was their last meal!


With all due respect, you should not make comments like that about seniors, unless you promise not to do the same when you're 80 years old! Perhaps I should re-visit this thread in 50 years?   

I always tip 20% at restaurants. I've been in the restaurant biz and I know waiter do not get paid more than 2 or 3 bucks an hour. Tips are REQUIRED. People who don't tip are basically getting the waiter's service and not paying for it. If people don't want to tip, they can go next door to Golden Corral or McDonald's.

On the other hand, I'm pretty sure Amtrak dining car waiters and SCAs get regular salaries. How much do they make an hour? If it's anything more than the average minimum wage, I'm not going to leave them 20%. It's just not fair to the people who work in restaurants.


----------



## TVRM610 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just to be clear... I do tip for good service! My past trip on the Empire Builder last week I tipped my SCA $40. And I typically tip $2, $3, $5 for diner meals ( breakfast, lunch, dinner) if the service is good. And many times it is. But if the waitress scolds the passenger across from me for filling out the sleeping car info wrong (as the waitress on the Coast Starliht did) i am not leaving any tip at all. I have no problem tipping for good service... But I'm not going to tip for bad service.


----------



## railiner (Aug 25, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> While I never got to enjoy Fred Harvey Service on the _*Santa Fe*_ or early _*Amtrak*_, I fondly recall taking many a meal as a small lad at the Fred Harvey Oasis located along the Illinois Tollway around Chicago. The Oasis still remain today but have become fast food havens.
> http://www.panix.com/~rbean/oasis/


Thanks for that link to the Oasis Rest Stop histories....I especially liked that 1960 era interior photo showing the waitresses in their 'Harvey Girls' uniform's.....I remember that when dining at one of them back then....might have been the similar one at the Chicago Skyway toll plaza......

IIRC, "Mr. Fred" also had restaurants at O'Hare back then.........

And the closest one to the East Coast was the restaurant in Cleveland Union Terminal.....

Anyone remember seeing an obscure old TV movie from 1964, called "Nightmare In Chicago"? It had a lot of scenes shot in one of those original Oasis Restaurants....


----------



## Meat Puppet (Aug 25, 2013)

I dont mind lounge sleepers at all. I mind 6 people taking up 18 seats at 10pm on the TE and the conductors doing nothing about it.

They should all be terminated for allowing this.

http://www.flickr.co...N02/8998557692/

Link not working


----------



## Ryan (Aug 25, 2013)

They should be terminated for enforcing made up rules that don't exist?

Don't think so.

Now bringing the topic up in a separate thread? That's a firing offense.


----------



## DanaE (Aug 25, 2013)

Ryan said:


> They should be terminated for enforcing made up rules that don't exist?


enforcing made-up rules is the favorite hobby of every government agency(local, state, federal, post office, even Amtrak)


----------



## DanaE (Aug 25, 2013)

Meat Puppet said:


> I dont mind lounge sleepers at all. I mind 6 people taking up 18 seats at 10pm on the TE and the conductors doing nothing about it.They should all be terminated for allowing this.
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...N02/8998557692/


can't see the pix...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 25, 2013)

DanaE said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > They should be terminated for enforcing made up rules that don't exist?
> ...


Disagree.

And Amtrak isn't a government agency.


----------



## amamba (Aug 25, 2013)

DanaE said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > Just a tip from a regular train traveler. When we go to breakfast, lunch or dinner in the dining car, we observe the costs of each item on the menu. We add everything up and get a value for that meal then tip 20% IF the service is up to par. All times it has been good, but if the service stunk, we would probably leave less. While we regularly leave a 20% tip, you'd be surprised how many cheapskates dine on the rails for dinner and leave $2.00. I've seen this a few times and it seems especially prevalent on the Autotrain. For reasons unknown that's where the most stingy riders are. We regularly see seniors on the A/T during wine and cheese hour, stealing several snack bowls and empting them in a big bag like an animal. They take those chemical ridden salty snacks back to their rooms and stuff themselves on that unhealthy fattening crap. You would think that this was their last meal!
> ...


Tips are never required - that is why it is a tip.

That being said, I always tip at restaurants. If the service is particularly poor I will tip 15% and leave a note that the tip reflects the poor service.

Now, what I don't understand how tipping an amtrak employee in the dining car 20% isn't fair to those that work at restaurants. Folks who work in land based restaurants are welcome to apply for amtrak jobs if they think it is so cushy. But IMO, the job of an amtrak server is much more difficult than that of a land based server. So I will continue to tip amtrak servers approx 20% of the value of the meal - if they do a good job.

You are welcome to tip whatever you think is fair for their performance.


----------



## zepherdude (Aug 25, 2013)

Trainmans daughter said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> > dlagrua said:
> ...


My Mother retired and started hangin out with other retired folks. I came home to find she had picked up senior habits. She took me to dinner and taught me how to save money.

1. Take the salt/peppers first

2. Never leave, sugar packets, diet sugar and ALWAYS take the jelly packets

3. When a spoon goes down the disposal, replace it with one from the restaurant. They have so many they will never miss it.

4. Always stock up on peppermint candies at the cash register.

5. Take leftovers, never leave anything on your plate. If the plate can be lifted, do it.

I raised hell! What was she thinking, I wanted to know what gang she was hanging with.

She got over her 5 finger discount ways of life. She is proly rippin off angel dust from the Almighty now.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 25, 2013)

And who do you think pays for all the "free stuff that she took ... because they have so many and won't miss it"? :huh: You guessed it - other customers, because the prices are raised!

As an aside, you may think gas station owners make a lot of money because gas sells for $3-$5 per gallon. Do you know how much of that the station owner gets? Usually $.01 a gallon! (If lucky, $.02 a gallon!) I do tax returns for a friend who owns gas stations, so I know these are correct. That is why you see many gas stations selling other items too. That is where they make their profit.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 26, 2013)

"Five Finger Discounts" are NEVER Appropriate! When I was in the Navy our Chow Hall had a Sign that said "Take All you want BUT Eat All You Take! (No "TO GO" Service!) It's not just Seniors that seem to Load up on stuff in Resturants, I see College Students and Families doing it all the Time, (Napkins/Plastic Silverwear, Salt, Sugar, Pepper, Ketchup and Salsa Packs etc.)and as has been said, there is No Free Lunch!, someone has to Pay, and the someone is ALL of Us! :help:

Stealing by any Other Name is still Stealing!


----------



## nferr (Aug 26, 2013)

I always tip 20% in reataurants. No way I'm tipping 20% on Amtrak. Big difference between a waiter making minimum wage and living on tips versus an Amtrak union employee probably earning triple that wage. I leave about 10% on Amtrak.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 26, 2013)

nferr said:


> I always tip 20% in reataurants. No way I'm tipping 20% on Amtrak. Big difference between a waiter making minimum wage and living on tips versus an Amtrak union employee probably earning triple that wage. I leave about 10% on Amtrak.


Except it's wayyyyyyyyyy easier to be a waiter on "land", vs. on a traveling train, trust me, I've done both. Not saying that waiters who work on "land"_don't _work hard, most do. But you just can't compare the two, I mean you can, but one has to take *all* the variables into consideration. There have been multiple threads on this, so I won't go into detail, but suffice to say:


Amtrak's wait staff make a very good wage, for good reason.
I personally believe that one should tip _*exactly the same on board, as one would tip on "land".*_ if the service was lacking, then tip less, or don't, or write a note. If the service was superior, then tip accordingly.
Being away from home for days on end, with limited resources and down-time, "Always on" when in front of customers, can't really relax when off duty (take in a movie, go to a bar, pick up kids from school, cut the grass, etc., etc., etc.) are things that "land-based" waiters take for granted..


----------



## nferr (Aug 26, 2013)

rrdude said:


> nferr said:
> 
> 
> > I always tip 20% in reataurants. No way I'm tipping 20% on Amtrak. Big difference between a waiter making minimum wage and living on tips versus an Amtrak union employee probably earning triple that wage. I leave about 10% on Amtrak.
> ...


True, but Amtrak personnel get a nice down time in between trips. It's a different animal for sure. But for me - no way I'm tipping a highly waged union emplyee the same as I'm tipping a minimum wage waiter.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 26, 2013)

Guess we have to "agree to disagree". I tip on the service provided, *not* what their hourly rate is.........


----------



## SeeBuyFly (Aug 26, 2013)

rrdude said:


> Guess we have to "agree to disagree". I tip on the service provided, *not* what their hourly rate is.........


That gets back to the same interminable arguments...would you tip in Japan, where the locals don't tip and waiters are well paid? If you "tip on the service provided", then you must tip the Tokyo waiter, even though it is a culturally insensitive thing to do. And why don't you tip grocery baggers, fast food workers, department store salespeople? They provide services too.
The fact is, people don't actually tip based on the service provided. They tip out of habit, they tip because 'Mama brought me up right'. And they make up arguments about service provided.


----------



## guest in the west (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, you didn't need to worry about tipping on the Southern Pacific beginning in 1964 when the service-challenged executives of SP began putting Automatic Buffet Cars on many of its long distance trains as their initial attempt to discourage as many people as possible from riding its trains so they could be eliminated!

The "lipstick on a pig" promotions by SP called them a "New Money-Saver for Hungry Travelers! In S.P.'s Automatic Buffet Car, you can eat whenever you like, and at prices that pamper your budget. Coin-operated dispensers offer everything from soft drinks to hot meals---all at low cost. There's no ordering, no waiting. And you can sit at nearby tables or take a tray to your own reserved sets. These cars are in service on many S.P. streamliners. Another new idea in train travel pioneered by Southern Pacific!"

If I remember correctly as a kid, the cars had all the ambiance of a junior-high cafeteria--but with lousier food!!!


----------



## rrdude (Aug 26, 2013)

SeeBuyFly said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Guess we have to "agree to disagree". I tip on the service provided, *not* what their hourly rate is.........
> ...


You don't "get it", or I am being obtuse... I guess I need to EDIT my response. Of course I wouldn't tip where it is not socially accepted, (in your example, Japan) and I HATE the tip jars for any RETAIL establishment, or food service where they do nothing for you at all but enter your order into a POS or ECR, and then just hand you the food.

But the _reason_ I tip is not just one thing. At a bar, (or with an LSA working the cafe car) I wish to be "remembered" and provided with great service, like maybe having my drink/beer ready by the time I get to them. Or stashing the last bottle of red wine for me. Or any number of things. I make it clear to the TA-S that when I board, "I'll take care of you at the end of the trip, as long as you take care of me----" With a smile and a wink. Disarming hopefully...Trust me, I have "stiffed" many a TA-S, who have never bothered to even poke their head into my room and say "Hello".

Ever been in a SSL car, when coming to the end of the line, and they announce "Please return to your seats, and prepare to detrain, the lounge car is now closed........" Guess who gets to "stay" or is not shoe'd out by the LSA? Because he/she made $10-15 bucks from me over the last few days.

I'm certainly not saying one is obligated to tip, no one is. But under the same argument, no one should be made to feel bad FOR tipping also. I too delivered pizza in my day, and also found that the best tippers did indeed seem to be those that (just a hunch here) had also been involved in the service business at one time or another.

Do you tip the Red Cap? Hotel Doorman for getting you a cab? (guess what happens next time, if you didn't...) Bell Boy? Room Service? Do you leave something for the maid? I normally do not, but I also post the DO NOT DISTURB sign on the door for the entire duration of my stay. (I figure if I use the same bath towel at home for a week, why can't I while in a hotel, saves on the environment too, just a wee, wee, wee, little bit...)

So tip or don't tip, I could care less. As for me, I appreciated it when I was in the service industry (on Amtrak and on "land") and I like to reward really great service.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Aug 26, 2013)

rrdude said:


> But the _reason_ I tip is not just one thing. At a bar, (or with an LSA working the cafe car) I wish to be "remembered" and provided with great service, like maybe having my drink/beer ready by the time I get to them. Or stashing the last bottle of red wine for me. Or any number of things. I make it clear to the TA-S that when I board, "I'll take care of you at the end of the trip, as long as you take care of me----" With a smile and a wink. Disarming hopefully...Trust me, I have "stiffed" many a TA-S, who have never bothered to even poke their head into my room and say "Hello".
> Ever been in a SSL car, when coming to the end of the line, and they announce "Please return to your seats, and prepare to detrain, the lounge car is now closed........" Guess who gets to "stay" or is not shoe'd out by the LSA? Because he/she made $10-15 bucks from me over the last few days.


You know what giving money to get favorable service is called? *BRIBE!* You may sugarcoat it under fancy names as much as you like, a bribe by any other name is a bribe.

Not just on the train, anywhere I hate these trend of entitled people who think just because they have extra money to throw away, they can use the money power to gain undue favors.

If there is only one red wine bottle left, why should it not be given to the first person who comes asking for it?

When the staff announces SSL needs to be closed, why should you be not expected to leave with other passengers?

Tipping waiters who make less than minimum wage is okay, but using money power to get rules bent is unethical, and a disgusting thing to do. Sorry for the words, that's what it is and I don't mince words.


----------



## roomette (Aug 26, 2013)

Texan Eagle said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > But the _reason_ I tip is not just one thing. At a bar, (or with an LSA working the cafe car) I wish to be "remembered" and provided with great service, like maybe having my drink/beer ready by the time I get to them. Or stashing the last bottle of red wine for me. Or any number of things. I make it clear to the TA-S that when I board, "I'll take care of you at the end of the trip, as long as you take care of me----" With a smile and a wink. Disarming hopefully...Trust me, I have "stiffed" many a TA-S, who have never bothered to even poke their head into my room and say "Hello".
> ...


Money Talks


----------



## JayPea (Aug 26, 2013)

I tip because I want to reward good service. Period. Not that it's anyone's business when, where, how much, and why I tip. I'm not telling anyone else to tip or not tip and I'm not asking anyone to give me money to tip with. I fail to see what difference it makes to someone else if I tip. Just don't comprehend it.


----------



## shelzp (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a friend whose parents had plenty of money and her mom told me two things that have stuck with me for many years. The first thing she said was 'Everybody likes to get a little cash' when she was putting some out for a hotel maid whom she would never see because we were only there for one night. The second thing was 'Money is like manure-you've got to spread it around to help things grow'. Those comments changed my life. For the better...


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 26, 2013)

There are times I've even wanted to run downstairs or "backstage" in the Diner and slip the Chef/Cook a Fiver or something for a meal I considered better than average.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 26, 2013)

Texan Eagle said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > But the _reason_ I tip is not just one thing. At a bar, (or with an LSA working the cafe car) I wish to be "remembered" and provided with great service, like maybe having my drink/beer ready by the time I get to them. Or stashing the last bottle of red wine for me. Or any number of things. I make it clear to the TA-S that when I board, "I'll take care of you at the end of the trip, as long as you take care of me----" With a smile and a wink. Disarming hopefully...Trust me, I have "stiffed" many a TA-S, who have never bothered to even poke their head into my room and say "Hello".
> ...


So, "tip" is now a fancy word? Hmm. btw, I am ALL of those things that you write, and I sleep soundly at night, every night. Your ethics are not my ethics, and yours are no more right, or greater than mine. It's like trying to claim one religion or political party is better than the other.

I will gladly contine to 'bribe" waiters, bartenders, doormen, red caps, taxi drivers, etc., etc., when they perform their duty up to MY expectation, not yours, 'cause I am tipping with MY money, not yours.

I have been bypassed several times in my life, when a high-roller was behind me, and "greased the palm" of the maitre'D, or cut in front of me at a club, because the doorman/bouncer "knew" they wud get rewarded.

I better stop now, B4 the moderators HAVE to issue a warning, maybe I can "tip" them not to........


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 26, 2013)

Texan Eagle said:


> You know what giving money to get favorable service is called? *BRIBE!* You may sugarcoat it under fancy names as much as you like, a bribe by any other name is a bribe.


Bribing is paying in advance for a favor, while tipping is rewarding good service. I prefer the latter, but I'll do the former when is culturally appropriate. I'll even do neither if that's what's appropriate. Preferring tipping is just my own cultural prejudice.

With regard to the original post, I often order the steak, not because it's expensive (I don't even look at the prices, since I am almost always traveling in sleeper if I'm eating in the dining car) but rather because it's hard to screw up a steak and a baked potato.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 26, 2013)

shelzp said:


> I have a friend whose parents had plenty of money and her mom told me two things that have stuck with me for many years. The first thing she said was 'Everybody likes to get a little cash' when she was putting some out for a hotel maid whom she would never see because we were only there for one night. The second thing was 'Money is like manure-you've got to spread it around to help things grow'. Those comments changed my life. For the better...


Your friends mom stole :giggle: that line from Dolly Levi in "Hello Dolly" It is a nice thought.

Aloha


----------



## shelzp (Aug 27, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> shelzp said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend whose parents had plenty of money and her mom told me two things that have stuck with me for many years. The first thing she said was 'Everybody likes to get a little cash' when she was putting some out for a hotel maid whom she would never see because we were only there for one night. The second thing was 'Money is like manure-you've got to spread it around to help things grow'. Those comments changed my life. For the better...
> ...


I think a lot of her sayings came from movies!!  She named my friend after a warmhearted hooker in one!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Can we move the discussions about tips to one of the many tips thread? This thread is about weather all entrees are available to sleeping car pax. That was answered early on and this thread keeps getting longer & longer.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 27, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Can we move the discussions about tips to one of the many tips thread? This thread is about weather all entrees are available to sleeping car pax. That was answered early on and this thread keeps getting longer & longer.


OMG, then ignore it....


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 29, 2013)

When you stay at a hotel for a week, is it OK to use one soap the whole time, but put unopened soap and once-used shampoo in your luggage, knowing you'll get new ones every day?


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 29, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> Allow me to make one point clear. Meals on Amtrak are not free. Sleeper passengers have the cost of the meal(s) included in their ticket price. You pay for the food, whether you eat any meals or not. It is what I refer to as a silent transaction.


I'm beginning to doubt that. An average LD Amfleet II holds around 58 people. The sleepers hold a maximum of 30, but for parametrics, let's assume 50% are occupied by one person, so 22 in the sleepers. Immediately, the cost of the sleeper should be double the cost of coach just to cover the cost of pulling the car. Plus, you have the added overhead of laundry, a dedicated car attendant, and finally meals.

So, whereas from the customer's point of view, you're right - What I personally get for paying for a sleeper is certainly included in the cost, it can perhaps be argued that from management's point of view, the cost of the meal is anything BUT free.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 29, 2013)

DanaE - Keep posting. Soon you'll get that "Training" tag off your avatar.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 29, 2013)

I think we should start a new thread on tipping.


----------

